
Who Is Charlie Munger? Wit and Wisdom from World’s Most Irreverent Billionaire - yarapavan
https://www.fs.blog/charlie-munger/
======
teachrdan
Hacker News hug of death. Here's the cached site:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:q53MB1...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:q53MB1Pey0wJ:https://www.fs.blog/2017/02/charlie-
munger-wisdom/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
kirkules
I was actually somehow more interested when I had read "most irrelevant"
instead of "most irreverent"

